# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK Exclusive - Siby K Thomas - UdayaKrishna talks about "Christian Brothers"

## guru

*Script Writers Siby K Thomas-UdayaKrishna talks exclusively to Forum Keralam.In this short interview they are talking about,*

*@ Christian Brothers enna chithrathekkurichu...*

*@ Ee chithrathil nayakarkku thulya pradhanyam ano*?

*@ Nayaka Kadhapathramgalekkurichu...*

*@ Chithrathil hasyathinu ethratholam pradhanyam undu...*

*@ Naayika Kadhapathramgal..*

*@ Next project.*

*@ Samvidhanam Cheyyunna chithram 'Arakkallan Mukkal Kallan" ennu thudangum. Athinte vishadamshamgal..*

Special Thanks to Mr Siby and Mr UdayaKrishna.

ForumKeralam wishes all the very best to "Christian Brothers"

.................>>>>>
                                [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMA3CiacVXg[/ame]

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

thanks guru

----------


## kiran

ithu Hot Seat sectionilekku mattunnathalle nallath?

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Thanks guru anna

----------


## guru

> ithu Hot Seat sectionilekku mattunnathalle nallath?


 audio hot seatilekko.......?

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

*Thanks Guru Annan....*

----------


## Shankarannan

Thanks guru

----------


## kiran

thanks guru

----------


## MALABARI

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

guru annnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
kalakkkedaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

bhai nxt prjects with laletan chodikanam toe

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

kollaaam.. lakkooran.....

----------


## veecee

kollam, adipoli... :cheers:

----------


## noonu

thanks Guru and super lakkooran....

----------


## wayanadan

*Thaxxxxxxxxxxx guru*

----------


## Balram

thnx guruji..  :cheers:

----------


## Balram

Lakoorji  :salut:  super sound  :salut:  

mattullidathu interview cheyyunna chila pennanmarude sound pole alla..  :Laughing:

----------


## real hero

Thanks guru.....

----------


## kiroo

thanks guru...

----------


## Warlord

thanks guru..............

----------


## Kashinathan

Thnx guru....

----------


## ClubAns

*Yoitube illathathau kondu kelkkan pattiyilla..........Thanks Guru........
*

----------


## chandru

aarenkilum ithinite excerpts onnu idade....

----------


## sethuramaiyer

thanks guru and lakooran. Youtube nalle slow. Enthanu paranjennu churukki parayamo?

----------


## MalluSingh

> mail id plz


 Machaa enikkum ......... :) Thankss Guru

----------


## Shankarannan

> *Yoitube illathathau kondu kelkkan pattiyilla..........Thanks Guru........
> *






> Machaa enikkum ......... :) Thankss Guru


youtube illathavrkkayi

FK Exclusive - Siby K Thomas - UdayaKrishna talks about _Christian Brothers_ - Malayalam Cinema Forum.3gp - 4shared.com - file sharing - download movie file

----------


## MalluSingh

> youtube illathavrkkayi
> 
> FK Exclusive - Siby K Thomas - UdayaKrishna talks about _Christian Brothers_ - Malayalam Cinema Forum.3gp - 4shared.com - file sharing - download movie file


 ithinekal nallathu njan roomil poyi utube kandolam  :Beee:

----------


## Shankarannan

> ithinekal nallathu njan roomil poyi utube kandolam


mach mail id tha ayachu tharam

----------


## UoB

> ithinekal nallathu njan roomil poyi utube kandolam


kaanaayittu onnum illa  :Hahaaa:  kelkan ullathe ollu  :Choriyal:

----------


## SUDHI

> thanks guru and lakooran. Youtube nalle slow. Enthanu paranjennu churukki parayamo?


 
1) Kudumba paschathalathil ulla oru action movie aanu CB

2) Ella nayakanmarkkum thulya pradhanyam koduthittundu

3) Humour adhikam illa...surajum salim kurachu humour kaikaryam cheyyunnundu enkilum thaarathamyena kuravaaanu humour.

4) nayikamaarude charactarukal base cheythanu kadha vikasikkunnathu.

5) kavyayude meenakshi aaanu central character aaayi varunnathu.

6)Arakallan mukkaalkallan actorsnte date othuvarunnathinu anusarichu start cheyyum. almost 1 n half years aakum porrthiyakumbol.

7) Next project is Mr. Marumakan with dileep in lead.

----------


## MalluSingh

> mach mail id tha ayachu tharam


Thankss machaa!!!!




> kaanaayittu onnum illa  kelkan ullathe ollu


 athil kanan ayi onnum illa ennu manasilakkan ninte athra budhi ullavarkku vare patti... pinne athu prethiyekichu parayan undo ???  :Engane:

----------


## ClubAns

> 1) Kudumba paschathalathil ulla oru action movie aanu CB
> 
> 2) Ella nayakanmarkkum thulya pradhanyam koduthittundu
> 
> 3) Humour adhikam illa...surajum salim kurachu humour kaikaryam cheyyunnundu enkilum thaarathamyena kuravaaanu humour.
> 
> 4) nayikamaarude charactarukal base cheythanu kadha vikasikkunnathu.
> 
> 5) kavyayude meenakshi aaanu central character aaayi varunnathu.
> ...


*Thanks Man..............
*

----------


## nryn

Thanks Guru...

----------


## kunjachan

thanks....

----------


## UoB

> Thankss machaa!!!!
> 
> 
>  athil kanan ayi onnum illa ennu manasilakkan ninte athra budhi ullavarkku vare patti... pinne athu prethiyekichu parayan undo ???


 :Hahaaa:  :Hahaaa:  :Hahaaa:

----------


## kiran

> 


 Official smilie of UoB :2guns:

----------


## UoB

> Official smilie of UoB


 :Yawn:   :Yawn:

----------


## Rayamanikyam

THnx Guru........

----------


## Frankenstein

> 1) Kudumba paschathalathil ulla oru action movie aanu CB
> 
> 2) Ella nayakanmarkkum thulya pradhanyam koduthittundu
> 
> 3) Humour adhikam illa...surajum salim kurachu humour kaikaryam cheyyunnundu enkilum thaarathamyena kuravaaanu humour.
> 
> 4) nayikamaarude charactarukal base cheythanu kadha vikasikkunnathu.
> 
> 5) kavyayude meenakshi aaanu central character aaayi varunnathu.
> ...


 :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :1st:

----------


## Brother

Guru  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Hi:  :Hi: 
Lakkooran :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Hi:  :Hi:

----------


## Shankarannan

343 views  :Clap:

----------


## guru

> 343 views


  :Clap:  :Clap: ................

----------


## asish

thnx guru..............

----------


## pokkirishah

Paavam lal... koottukakshi mandhrisaba,,,,

----------


## katz

*adipoliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii guruooooooooooo nd lakkuuuuuuu jeeeeeeee......supperrrrrrrrrrr*

----------


## Saathan

415 views  :Ok:

----------


## Shankarannan

> 415 views


  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## babichan

thanks guru & lakkorji......

----------


## Shankarannan

ithegane thazhe poyi

----------


## UoB

> 415 views


435  :Yeye:   :Yeye:   :salut:

----------


## SUDHI

pleasure is mine ...clubans n Rsori.......

----------


## Frankenstein

> Paavam lal... koottukakshi mandhrisaba,,,,


POkkiriraja  :Threaten:

----------


## SUDHI

> POkkiriraja


pazhassi raja.........

----------


## HighnesS

Thanks Guru and Lakkooran.......

----------


## UoB

> POkkiriraja





> pazhassi raja.........


 :Taunt:   :Taunt:

----------


## Frankenstein

> 415 views


 :Kicking:  :Kicking:  :Kicking:  :Giveup:

----------


## Frankenstein

> 


Vanna Vazhi avan marunnu poyi  :Taunt:

----------


## guru

welcome all......................

----------


## UoB

> Vanna Vazhi avan marunnu poyi


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  evide ethan eni  GPS vendi verum  :Silsila:

----------


## guru

> Vanna Vazhi avan marunnu poyi


 :Taunt:  :Taunt: ...................

----------


## SUDHI

> evide ethan eni GPS vendi verum


pokku kandittu GPS porathe varumenna thonnunne..... :Oops:

----------


## UoB

> pokku kandittu GPS porathe varumenna thonnunne.....


 :Taunt:   :Taunt:  raatri verae nokkam ,enitum vanilenkil  :Ahupinne:  complaint cell il oru parathi idam  :viking:

----------


## SUDHI

eivde poyalum avsaaanam ividokke thanne kaaanum...ingane ethra ennathe kandatha........

----------


## UoB

> eivde poyalum avsaaanam ividokke thanne kaaanum...ingane ethra ennathe kandatha........


yes  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Shankarannan

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## guru

> 


  :Smile:  :Smile: .................

----------


## Reporter

thankssssssssssss

----------


## Harikripa

christian bro Fans inu vende oru PADAM

----------


## arvinkwt

thanks dear

----------

